
Project Management Lessons from “The Walking Dead” - ohjeez
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2013/07/23/6-lessons-the-walking-dead-can-teach-you-about-project-management/
======
sinjin56
Fantastic writers and content on this blog. Thank you!

------
azeemk
I love this.

